# Kitten poops when scared?



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Found this little guy yesterday.
Brought him to the vet today, when the vet tech picked him up, he started pooping a little. 

Later on during the day, I found a little poop on him again, so I brought him into the bathroom to clean him up.
He jumped into the bath tub, and started climbing the shelf with the shampoo, and as he did this, he started pooping continuously. 
It was an absolute mess!

Looked normal, not like soupy.
(Sorry to gross anyone out!)

Anyway, later on I had him on my lap by his cage. 
He ran away, so I grabbed him, and he pooped a little on me. 

I dunno if he's not fully potty trained (vet thinks he is 9 weeks old)
I've never had this happen.
He goes in his litter box normally, but he's like a skunk, instead with poop. 

Any suggestions, or ideas why he does this?

Am I literally scaring the crap out of him?


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

LowFatPat said:


> Am I literally scaring the crap out of him?


I'm awful for laughing my butt off at this line. 
And yes, it's possible. Humans sometimes do the same.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Blah! What the heck is wrong with this little guy?
Never have I had a cat like this!
I've even taken in semi-feral kittens!


----------

